# Equipo de audio PHILIPS no tiene sonido



## fabper

Que tal amigos del foro, me trajeron un equipo de audio Philips Mod. FWM417/55, que no saca sonido pero enciende todo, sintoniza emisora, reproduce CD pero no tiene ningun sonido,
Sera su salida que es el problema? Tiene dos STK433-090 como salida. Hay algun metodo para saber si se quemo la salida? porque no quiero comprar por comprar nomas la salida. Espero que me ayuden... Un abrazo para todos.... Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Te fijaste si a la entrada de los STK , tenés señal ?

Fijate que no esté en MUTE

revisaste fusibles ?

Saludos !


----------



## fabper

tenia problema de fuente, volaron los fusibles y los dos capacitores 104 ceramicos de la fuente, solucione ese problema ahora le llega tension al STK, pero igual no tiene sonido. 
Le toque con el dedo a la entrada de la señal del STK pero no hace ruido en la salida


----------



## pandacba

Si volaron los fusibles de fuente es porque algo paso en el amplificador.... por otro lado reparas equipos de Audio sin saber como funciona una etapa de audio?, para hacer eso hay que saber como funciona y con un terter amigo, el manual de servicio o el pdf del STK se save con mucha facilidad, pero si no sabes nada de eso es demasiada audacia de tu parte, pobre cliente!!!! en que manos a caido!!!

Busca el pdf en google pone el buscador STK433-090 y fifate donde lo primero que salga es pdf click alli y lo tenes, bajalo a tu máquina para consultarlo, y alli tenes el diagrama interno y podras ver por ejemplo que tiene std-by fijate que tensiones tiene que tener, entre la patas 4y 5 , 6y 7 hay resisntencias de emisor fijate que no esten abiettas son de bajo valor menor a 1 ohm con eso ya podrias resolverlo, como comisión donala al foro


----------



## fabper

Muchas gracias por la info.


----------



## fabper

Hola de nuevo, como estan.. Tengo señal de audio en las entradas del STK, la tension de alimentacion esta bien. En el pin 13, que es stand by tiene 2,8 voltios, no se si ese voltaje reconoce como 1 logico o 0 logico. Este equipo de audio tiene dos STK que trabajan independiente, low y high, pero las dos salidas no sacan audio. Ya medi los valores de las resistencias de bajo valor y todo ok.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Probá una resistencia de 12 K entre la pata 13 y la 8 , no las pongas en corto.

Saludos !


----------



## slater pacheco

hola tengo un equipo de sonido philips pero el problema que me da esque no le llega voltaje al ventilador y no hay sonido pero la etapa de amplificacion esta buena,, revise fusibles y todo bien lo que me di cuenta que en la etapa de preamplificacion no hay envia voltaje al selector de señal no he intentado probarlo con cd pz porque la toda la tornamesa no sirve..


saludos y gracias por sus respuestas futuras.!!


----------



## carbajal

hola slater, hay equipos que no funciona el ventilador desde el momento que lo enciendes, tienen un dispositivo que indica cuando ha calentado a cierto grado entonces comienza a trabajar el ventilador, por otro lado dices que la etapa de amplificacion esta buena, ya lo probaste ingresando algun tipo de señal a la entrada de audio?


----------

